# Viewing desktop activity undetected



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

I've mainly posted in the hardware forum, but this is in regards to something maybe related to work. Is there any freeware/shareware software that is available out there that someone can use to monitor someone else's screen over the network undetected?

Conversely, is there any corresponding freeware/shareware that can be used to detect this "unmonitored viewing"? 

I have a feeling one of my techs is actually viewing me or his co-workers screens, so I'd like to verify this with proof, as it may be a matter of his continued work or possible termination. Thanks.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if the lack of responses are due to people not knowing if such software exists, or if there's a concern about litigation or liability. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Give it some more time. We're all in different time zones, so when someone with an answer comes online, they will post a reply. :smile:


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

koala said:


> Give it some more time. We're all in different time zones, so when someone with an answer comes online, they will post a reply. :smile:


I know, thank you. I posted the same thing in another thread to another guy to be patient, and here I am not practicing what I preach  . I'm really interested in this, and really interested in possibly nailing someone who is doing it without proper authorization. All virtualization software "should" come with notification if someone is on or wants to go on your machine, but the guy I'm suspecting always figures cracks around the system. I look forward to seeing any responses, unless the underground guys don't want to divulge any of their secrets. :wink:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Found some shareware for you

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/keys/screen-monitor-of-network-computers.html
http://wareseeker.com/free-automatic-screen-recorder-and-monitor-3.5-build0325/

An interesting article...

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/com...computer-email-monitoring-or-spying-software/


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Any remote desktop software like VNC allows you that capability. Most anti-spyware will detect such software as security threats, but some may slip through.


----------

